# hybrid break lines?



## killervr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

i am doing an mk4 vr6 caliper conversion on my 87 16v scirocco. i know its possible but i am having trouble finding some break lines that will make all this work. i have read that the b3 passat break lines work if you keep the caliper unside down(bleed screw facing down) but i want to have it set up right (bleed screw facing up). do any of you know where i can go to find some break lines for this? or atleast point me in the right derection. somebody said that goodyear could make me a set for this but im wodering if some companys already has a set made ready to order. any help on this would be great.


----------



## killervr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

do i really have to ask goodyear to make me a custom set?
im sure somebody out there has done this conversion already.


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

They sell flaring kits for this. A bubble flare kit i believe. And a roll of line and fittings would do the job.. unless the price from goodyear is worth not having the aggrivation


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Just did this a couple weeks ago on a buddies car. So happen to be my B6 A4 brake lines had the proper ends and length


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

i know im grave digging on this one but i felt inclined to answer your question.

mk2 rear disk setup. GLI/mk3 carrier, and a mk4 caliper = stock brake lines creatively bent to compensate for a b5 passat rear flex line. Its a banjo to female adapter roughly 6" long. and make sure your caliper is bleeder side up^


----------

